# ارسم من الاكسل للاوتوكاد



## مهندس بغداد (16 أبريل 2007)

كثير ما يسال البعض عن كيفيه رسم نقاطهم التي جمعوها بجهاز التوتل ستيشن والتي ربما تكون باعداد
كبيره قد تكون بالالاف.هذه المشكله صادفتني فبحثت في النت فوجدت الحل من احد الاخوان جزاه الله الف خير.
فبدلا من ان اكتب النقاط وهي بالالاف في الاوتوكاد بادخال ال XYZ لكل نقطه استعملت طريقه لرسمها
مباشرة وبعدة دقائق....
حمل الكتاب من هنا واتبع التعليمات.....وتمتع بالتكنولوجيا
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6T3M0JPK
تحياتي


----------



## shrek (16 أبريل 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك 
موضوع رائع 
وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## سامح عبد الحى على (16 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مهندس بغداد (16 أبريل 2007)

ان شاء الله يكون موضوعي قد افادكم .....وشكرا لردودكم الطيبة


----------



## tasnym (16 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله عنا الف الف خير ووفقك في عمل الخير


----------



## abnrawaha (16 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمه
لو عند سيادتكم كتاب عربى توتال ستاشن توبكن ياريت تبعته وخاصه انى اريد ان اعرف طريقه التوقيع بالتفصيل


----------



## دايم العز (17 أبريل 2007)

اخوي مهندس بغداد

يسعد مساك يارب

الرابط ما يشتغل عندي 

يطلع لي محجوب؟؟

تسلم اخوي


----------



## الجعدل (17 أبريل 2007)

*برنامج تحويل من الاكسل الى الاتوكاد لو سمحتو*

برنامج تحويل من الاكسل الى الاتوكاد لو سمحتو:15:


----------



## mgmhah (19 أبريل 2007)

شكرا يا هندسه


----------



## ارشد عماد (19 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أبو ماجد (20 أبريل 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## مهندس بغداد (21 أبريل 2007)

ياشباب ...اذا كنتم تعانون من تحميل الكتاب ...قولو لي وسوف انشره كدوره تعليميه في المنتدى


----------



## abedodeh (21 أبريل 2007)

*رسم الخطوط*

السلام عليكم وجزاك الله كل الخير 
هل يمكن بدل رسم النقاط ان نرسم خطوط اي بدل point نجعلها line or polyline
وكيف الطريقة وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس بغداد (21 أبريل 2007)

abedodeh قال:


> السلام عليكم وجزاك الله كل الخير
> هل يمكن بدل رسم النقاط ان نرسم خطوط اي بدل point نجعلها line or polyline
> وكيف الطريقة وشكرا جزيلا




*بالتاكيد يمكن رسم الخطوط بادخال احداثيات بداية ونهاية الخط هكذا 
Line___ X,Y,Z ___X,Y,Z
(___ ) تعني فراغ واحد.

او الكتابه (Text ) ايظا مع تحديد ارتفاع وزاويه دورانه ومحتواه
Text___X,Y,Z___Height___Angle___Word
مثلا ارتفاع الفونت 40 والزاوية صفر والكلمه مثلا Electric line لتشير ان هذه النقطه الممسوحه هي عمود كهرباء
فيمكنك بعد تنزيل النقاط .تسميتها ايظا...اي لكل نقطه هناك كلمه تحمل نفس الاحداثيات تشرح ماهيه النقطة.....فيمكنك تسميتها في جهاز التوتل وتنزل بنفس الاسم في الاوتوكاد.*


----------



## agui (21 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي


----------



## مهندس بغداد (22 أبريل 2007)

*لا شكر على واجب...انه من فضل الله علينا *


----------



## مهندس بغداد (22 أبريل 2007)

بالمناسبه يمكنني ان شاء الله ان اشرح بالمنتدى الطريقة بالتفصيل..لمن يرغب


----------



## الجعدل (23 أبريل 2007)

اخوي مهندس بغداد

يسعد مساك يارب

الرابط ما يشتغل عندي 

يطلع لي محجوب؟؟

تسلم اخوي


----------



## مهندس بغداد (24 أبريل 2007)

الجعدل قال:


> اخوي مهندس بغداد
> 
> يسعد مساك يارب
> 
> ...



كيف استطيع مساعدك لقد رفعت الملف الى موقعين مختلفين...ولم تستطع سحبه


----------



## مهندس بغداد (24 أبريل 2007)

*اخي الجعدل حمل الملف من المرفقات*

الان حمل الملف من المرفات


----------



## مهندس بغداد (30 أبريل 2007)

يمكنكم تحميل الملف من المشاركه السابقه في المرفقات


----------



## محمد على اسماعيل (30 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng.mohad (30 أبريل 2007)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## باقر (30 أبريل 2007)

الف شكر ياحضرة المهندس


----------



## م/حسن كامل (30 أبريل 2007)

الأخ / مهندس بغداد أولا احييك علي مجهودك 
ارجو اعادة تنزييل الرابط حيث انه لايعمل مع ايضاح اعمال تنزيل مسميات النقاط وشكرا


----------



## مهندس بغداد (30 أبريل 2007)

ان شاء الله ساقوم بشرح الموضوع خطوه خطوه وبالصور


----------



## garary (2 مايو 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## diar (2 مايو 2007)

صباح الخير:
طريقة الشرح رائعه و موفقه ولم تكن ممله بل على العكس من ذلك ,كانت ممتازه.
ولكن لدي سؤال للجميع ؟ 
انا تخصصي هندسه معماريه ,فكيف استطيع الاستفاده من هذه الطريقه في شغلي؟


----------



## بشير محمد ادم (2 مايو 2007)

:33: :63:]شكرا يا هندسه


----------



## Endaziar (5 مايو 2007)

Zor Zor Supas brayê berêz...
Thank you alot


----------



## محمود الناصري (6 مايو 2007)

الاخ مهنس بغداد
هناك سوفت ديسك وهو يتحمل كل متطلبات عملك


----------



## مهندس بغداد (7 مايو 2007)

محمود الناصري قال:


> الاخ مهنس بغداد
> هناك سوفت ديسك وهو يتحمل كل متطلبات عملك



اخي محمود لم افهم ماتقصد بالضبط


----------



## محمود الناصري (7 مايو 2007)

اخي مهندس بغداد
السلام عليكم
لتحميل الملف من التوتال استيشن الى الكمبيوتر
تحتاج الى تي كم
وبعدين بواسطة الاكسل تحول التكست الى اكسل
وبعد ذلك هناك سوفت ديسك يربط مع الاوتوكاد ليكون اوتوكاد يستقبل نقاط الاكسل
وخلصت الحكايه
ويحمل النقاط حسب موقعها ووصفها وحسب المقياس
وشكرا


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (8 مايو 2007)

مشكور أخى الفاضل الكريم


----------



## مهندس بغداد (9 مايو 2007)

محمود الناصري قال:


> اخي مهندس بغداد
> السلام عليكم
> لتحميل الملف من التوتال استيشن الى الكمبيوتر
> تحتاج الى تي كم
> ...



شكرا لك اخي على التوضيح


----------



## بشير محمد ادم (10 مايو 2007)

*bmohagir************

اخي اناطالب وعند بيانات ميزانية اريد ارسم خريطة كنتورية بواسطة كمبيوتر ماهي الطريقة وشكرا


----------



## مهندس بغداد (10 مايو 2007)

بشير محمد ادم قال:


> اخي اناطالب وعند بيانات ميزانية اريد ارسم خريطة كنتورية بواسطة كمبيوتر ماهي الطريقة وشكرا



*يمكنك رسم الخارطة الكونتورية بواسطة برنامج Surfer V70*


----------



## aleemzaid (14 مايو 2007)

الاخوة الكرام هل يوجد شرح بالعربى لبرنامج Surfer V7


----------



## مهندس بغداد (14 مايو 2007)

ان شاء الله ساشرح البرنامج بالتفصيل وبالصور ....


----------



## kamo2007 (15 مايو 2007)

استعمل البرنامج البسيط Rapiddxf


----------



## أبو ماجد (16 مايو 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً يا مهندس بغداد على جهودك


----------



## s.m.s (16 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ونتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## يقظان القيسي (18 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ونتمنى لك التوفيق و شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز


----------



## احمد غنيم (18 مايو 2007)

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## أبوعامر فودة (18 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## مهندس بغداد (20 مايو 2007)

شكرا لكل الاعظاء الذين ساهمو بردودهم الجميلة


----------



## رشدي خالص (21 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا يا مهندس بغداد اخوك نظير البياتي من بغداد


----------



## مهندس بغداد (21 مايو 2007)

رشدي خالص قال:


> شكرا جزيلا يا مهندس بغداد اخوك نظير البياتي من بغداد


100 هلا بيك اخ نظير..


----------



## الحسون المدني (21 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي وجزاك الله كل خير ان شاء الله ، فعلا جهد يستحق كل التقدير ، شكرا لك


----------



## ABO-ALI (22 مايو 2007)

thanx 
thanx 
thanx 
thanx 
thanx 
thanx 
thanx 
thanx


----------



## مهندس بغداد (22 مايو 2007)

hicham genie civil قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي وجزاك الله كل خير ان شاء الله ، فعلا جهد يستحق كل التقدير ، شكرا لك



لا شكر على واجب اخي .ان من واجبنا نحن المهندسين والفنيين العرب..التعاون ونشر المعرفة بيننا
...


----------



## s.m.s (9 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم مهندس بغداد
اولا ارحب بك كثيرا فانا من العراق ايضا 
ثانيا قمت بتنفيذ جميع الخطوات التي شرحتها وعندما اصل الى الخطوة الاخيرة وهي عمل runscribt
فان برنامج اوتوكاد يستمر بعمل السكربت دون ان يتوقف او ان تظهر اي نتيجة ارجو مساعدتي في بيان سبب ذلك وهل ان تشغيل الران سكربت ياخذ فترة طويلة جدا ام توجد مشكلة في البرنامج . مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس بغداد (9 يونيو 2007)

s.m.s قال:


> السلام عليكم مهندس بغداد
> اولا ارحب بك كثيرا فانا من العراق ايضا
> ثانيا قمت بتنفيذ جميع الخطوات التي شرحتها وعندما اصل الى الخطوة الاخيرة وهي عمل runscribt
> فان برنامج اوتوكاد يستمر بعمل السكربت دون ان يتوقف او ان تظهر اي نتيجة ارجو مساعدتي في بيان سبب ذلك وهل ان تشغيل الران سكربت ياخذ فترة طويلة جدا ام توجد مشكلة في البرنامج . مع جزيل الشكر




جرب ان تضغط دبل كلك على الزر االوسط للماوس (السكرول) حتى يصبح ال زوم على قدر النقاط
او ان لديك نقاط متجمعه في منطقة وهناك نقطة بعيده جدا عنهم (ربمااحداثيات خاطئه) فلاتظهر النقاط
لكبر المسافة...او ان النقاط التي لديك عددها كبيرجدا ربما يستغرق رسمها دقائق..
وانا حاضر لاي استفسار


----------



## eng_houssam (11 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم
كل الشكر لك أخي العزيز على هذه المساهمة القيمة


----------



## ابوهمام (14 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك يا حفيد الرشيد على هذه المساهمات الجليلة ,لكن لم استطع تحميل الكتاب من الرابط , وهل يشترط التسجيل في الموقع؟؟ ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس بغداد (14 يونيو 2007)

ابوهمام قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بارك الله فيك يا حفيد الرشيد على هذه المساهمات الجليلة ,لكن لم استطع تحميل الكتاب من الرابط , وهل يشترط التسجيل في الموقع؟؟ ولكم جزيل الشكر



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
حمله من الموضوع التالي من المرفقات في رد الاخ محمد غاندي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=52034


----------



## سالم حياالله (3 يوليو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## مابيدا (8 يوليو 2007)

مهندس بغداد كبف يتم الدخول الى الموقع وتنزيله بصورة صحيحه نرجو الرد بصورة واضحة مع التقدير.


----------



## F_A (10 يوليو 2007)

تكنولوجيا رائعة


----------



## ebnalfakher (10 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي مهندس بغداد


----------



## مابيدا (12 يوليو 2007)

شكرا يا اخي المهندس البغدادي سوف اقرأ الشرح وان شاء الله نستفاد منه.


----------



## mah2000 (12 يوليو 2007)

مشكووووووووور اخي مهندس بغداد والله يوفقك ويديمك مساهم بالخير ان شاء الله .... يا ريت لو توضحنا كيف ننزل الاحداثيات من data الى برنامج الاكسل ... وشكرا مرة تانيه


----------



## م999999999 (16 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## aleemzaid (17 يوليو 2007)

بارك اللة فيك يا بشمهندس


----------



## مهندس بغداد (19 يوليو 2007)

mah2000 قال:


> مشكووووووووور اخي مهندس بغداد والله يوفقك ويديمك مساهم بالخير ان شاء الله .... يا ريت لو توضحنا كيف ننزل الاحداثيات من data الى برنامج الاكسل ... وشكرا مرة تانيه


تنزيل الاحداثيات سهل جدا فقط اختر البيانات وانسخها من ال Data والصقها في اكسل
واي استفسار لا تتردد


----------



## matrix_7777 (19 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا موضوع رائع جدا


----------



## mah2000 (20 يوليو 2007)

الله يعطيك العافيه ..... شكرا كتيير


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (21 يوليو 2007)

الله يعطيك العافيه ..... شكرا كتيير


----------



## ابو هدايه (26 أكتوبر 2007)

الى جميع الاعضاء المشاركين في التعليق ششششششو صصصصصصار انصفوا صاحب السؤال


----------



## MOTAZ73 (29 أكتوبر 2007)

شكر لجهودك


----------



## الخواجا هيثم (30 أكتوبر 2007)

_اخوي مهندس بغداد

يسعد مساك يارب

الرابط ما يشتغل عندي 

يطلع لي محجوب؟؟

تسلم اخوي_


----------



## معمار العرب (1 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## ريمي جاد نور (1 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور يا صديقي على هذه المساعدة الرائعة 
موضوع كنت ابحث عنه منذ زمن


----------



## yasernagy2010 (1 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله عنا الف الف خير ووفقك في عمل الخير


----------



## م/حسن كامل (2 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا علي مجهودكم الرائع - الرابط لايعمل أرجو تنزيله مرة أخري


----------



## عطور ليبيا (2 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## باسم مرزوق (2 نوفمبر 2007)

_جزاك الله:31:  خيرا:31: _
_ووفقك الى عمل الخيرات:31: _


----------



## م / كمال السعيد (4 نوفمبر 2007)

لو سمحت يا بشمهندس ترفعة علي موقع تاني لان الموقع ده محجوب في السعودية وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عبدالقوى (4 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علاء الدين الختيار (10 نوفمبر 2007)

اريد المساعدة في تحميل الكتاب او هذه التكنولوجيا


----------



## علاء الدين الختيار (10 نوفمبر 2007)

طبعا لو تكرمتم . وان شاكر مجهود الجميع


----------



## علاء الدين الختيار (11 نوفمبر 2007)

لو سمحتم رابط اخر للكتاب الله يسعدكم او تحميله على الموقع مشكورين


----------



## حسام يونس (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*من التوتال استيشن الي الاتوكاد*

قبل ما تستقبل البيانات من التوتال استيشن غير نوع الملف المستقبل ال dxfوهذا المف يمكن فتحه بالاتوكاد وبعدها اعمل save asوغير نوع الملف الي اتوكاد تيجيلك النقاط x y z وشوف انت عايز ايه واعمله ع العموم الف شكر علي معلوماتك ولو اني لم اعرف اتوصل اليها لاني بالبسعودية ويبدوا ان هذا الرابط مرتبط بموقع محجوب بالسعودية ولم استطيع ان افتحة شكرا لك اخي الزميل


----------



## المعظمى (12 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ممكن طريقه لفتح ملفات الgsi على الاكسيل :81:


----------



## يحيي الهواري (13 نوفمبر 2007)

abnrawaha قال:


> شكرا على المعلومات القيمه
> لو عند سيادتكم كتاب عربى توتال ستاشن توبكن ياريت تبعته وخاصه انى اريد ان اعرف طريقه التوقيع بالتفصيل


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
انا مهندس مساحة وباعمل في شركة لدي توتال 610k سوكيا


----------



## نور الزمان (13 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (5 فبراير 2008)

ثااااااااااااااااااانكس الوووووووووووووووووووووووووت


----------



## عبدالبارى (7 فبراير 2008)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## nabil2005 (22 أبريل 2008)

شكرا للمهندس، حقا شرح رائع و لا غبار عليه، و قد حصلت على النتيجة المطلوبة
سؤال، هل هناك طريقة لإدراج الرموز، أي مثلا بدل كتابة لفظ T للشجرة، هل من الممكن وضع رسم شجرة، أي بلوك محضر مسبقا، و شكرا


----------



## حسن احمد (23 أبريل 2008)

مشكور كتيير


----------



## وليد شكرى الطحان (24 أبريل 2008)

مشكور اخى الفاضل وجزاكم الله خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## طريق الهندسة (24 أبريل 2008)

لكل احلا التحايا وأسمى أيات الشكر والعرفان


----------



## محمدعبدةعبدالحكيم (24 أبريل 2008)

اللهيجعلها في ميزان حساناتك امين


----------



## محمدعبدةعبدالحكيم (24 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي


----------



## مكتب السدف (24 أبريل 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## سنا الأمل (24 أبريل 2008)

وفقك الله دائما لفعل الخير


----------



## توب كون (26 أبريل 2008)

موفقين اخي مهندس بغداد وبارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات النيره
جزيل الشكر


----------



## نزار محمد (26 أبريل 2008)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_mtarekm (26 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير ، ممكن رفع الكتاب على موقع آخر مثل file factory لأن الmegaupload محجوب في السعودية


----------



## م عبدالله محمد (27 أبريل 2008)

مشكوررر و بارك الله فيك


----------



## يسرية (30 أبريل 2008)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## مهندس وضاح (2 مايو 2008)

شكرا على الشرح المفصل ولكن عند التنفيذ وتشغيل السكربت لاتظهلر اي نقاط على الاوتوكاد حتى بعد عمل زوم اكستينشن


----------



## بشير محمد ادم (2 مايو 2008)

لك الف الف شكر ولكن لاتوجد سوي المشاركات


----------



## مهندس بغداد (3 مايو 2008)

مهندس وضاح قال:


> شكرا على الشرح المفصل ولكن عند التنفيذ وتشغيل السكربت لاتظهلر اي نقاط على الاوتوكاد حتى بعد عمل زوم اكستينشن



اضغط كنترول مع a
ctr+A
اذا كانت هناك نقاط ستظهر ..والا راجع عملك لاكتشاف الخطأ
تحياتي


----------



## سمير ابن الشاطئ (3 مايو 2008)

مشكور كثير أخي................................. لكن الرابط محجوب ويستوجب تنصيب التولبار ميجوبلاود لو تكرمت وغيرت رابط التحميل ولك كل الشكر


----------



## newart (3 مايو 2008)

مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## sayed nasr (3 مايو 2008)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا لكنى لااستطيع تحميل الكتاب فكيف احصل عليه وشكرا


----------



## حارس المصري (5 مايو 2008)

أرجو من الأخ مهندس بغداد أرفاق ملف أكسيل مطبق عليه شرح المذكرة
 مع خالص تحياتي له


----------



## ommare (5 مايو 2008)

ارجو شرح طريقة التحميل من هذا الموقع لانني لم اعرف كيفية التنزيل وشكرا


----------



## نون محمود (8 مايو 2008)

مشكور و جزاك الله خير


----------



## latef72 (10 مايو 2008)

مهندس بغداد قال:


> كثير ما يسال البعض عن كيفيه رسم نقاطهم التي جمعوها بجهاز التوتل ستيشن والتي ربما تكون باعداد
> كبيره قد تكون بالالاف.هذه المشكله صادفتني فبحثت في النت فوجدت الحل من احد الاخوان جزاه الله الف خير.
> فبدلا من ان اكتب النقاط وهي بالالاف في الاوتوكاد بادخال ال XYZ لكل نقطه استعملت طريقه لرسمها
> مباشرة وبعدة دقائق....
> ...


بارك اللة فيك وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## jamal_hammad (16 مايو 2008)

شرحك رائع والله يجزيك خير الجزاء والى دروس مقبلة ان شاء الله


----------



## سولارلونر (17 مايو 2008)

البرنامج لا يعمل ينزل عندي صفحه لم اعرف افتحها ولا كيف استخدممها هل لكم ان تفيدوني وانا شاكرة فضلكم


----------



## سولارلونر (17 مايو 2008)

البرنامج لا يعمل ينزل عندي صفحه لم اعرف افتحها ولا كيف استخدممها هل لكم ان تفيدوني وانا شاكرة فضلكم


----------



## عاشق الامواج (20 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ali areef (25 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك ياأخي يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## sayed nasr (6 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## ابومنةالله (25 يونيو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابومنةالله (25 يونيو 2009)

مطلوب رابط فعال
الله يكرمك


----------



## رمضان عبدالمرضى (25 يونيو 2009)

اخى العزيز الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## ahmed nabil71 (1 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سامر محمد سامر (8 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور أخي العزيز 

تحياتي إلك


----------



## التكماك (20 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
انا استخدم برنامج البيست لمثل هده الطرق 

ولكن منكم نستفيد الجديد


----------



## atiq1982 (25 يناير 2010)

Jazak laho khayran


----------



## الملك المفقود (18 فبراير 2010)

مشششششششششششكور


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

شكرااااااااااا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

شكرااااا


----------



## اسماعيل سمعه (1 يونيو 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير على الملف


----------



## حيدر رزاق حسن (4 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم في البدأ اقول جزاكم الله خير الجزاء ووفقكم الله لكل خير لقد سحبت الملف وقمت بأدخال البيانات والتحويلات المجوده ولاكن عندما ذهبت الى برنامج الاوتكاد وردت فتح الملف لم يستطع الاوتوكاد قراءة الملف وظهرت عباره بمعنى لااستطيع قراءة هذاالملف ياريت تبيان الحل لهذه المشكله مع التقدير


----------



## GEORGE-AS (8 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمدفتيحه (17 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا سيتم التحميل


----------



## حارث البدراني (17 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ياسر سالمان (17 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ مهندس بغداد _ كنت اود ان يكون اسمك مهندس من بغداد _ الرابط محجوب بالسعودية .... جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ام اسامة (25 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك ...وجزاك عنا كل خير


----------



## فرج أقليلون (29 أغسطس 2010)

برك الله فيك


----------



## عبد المنعم الديب (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## saalaam (22 سبتمبر 2010)

لك مني اجمل تحية انت والتكنولوجيا


----------



## عمر مهدي (22 سبتمبر 2010)

برنامج total 2 cad يقوم بتحويل نقاط total station الى الاوتوكاد مباشرة
البرنامج مجاني موجود كمشاركة في المنتدى


----------



## farhan76 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## farhan76 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد حمزه السلطاني (16 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Ahmed surveyer (16 ديسمبر 2010)

الموقع محجوب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟انا في السعودية


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (26 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mohy_y2003 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا الملف


----------



## يونس الدايمي (15 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووووووووور
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## د.مهندس بشار (15 أبريل 2011)

thanks


----------



## م / السيد الجبالى (15 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## desertfox_007 (15 أبريل 2011)

*بدون استخدام برامج يمكنك استخدام داله في الاكسل اسمها concatenates حيث تتيح لك دمج الاحداثيات الموجوده في كل عمود في خيه واحده في هيئـــة نص يمكن عمل نسخ من الاكسل ثم لصقه في سطر الاوامر في الاوتوكاد , ويتم ذلك كلاتي :-
نفرض ان العمود الاول يحتوي علي الاحداثيات الشرقيه والثاني علي الاحداثيات الشماليه والثالث علي المنسوب 
ناتي الي الخلي الموجوده في العمود الرابع في نفس لصف ونعمل ادراج داله ونختار الداله المذكوره عاليه 
سيفتح الاكسل نافذه تسال عن ما سيتم وضعه اولا فاولا المهم نكتب في اول سطر po ثم مسافه (( اختصار لامر point )) 
السطر الثاني نضغط علي الخليه المحتويه علي الشرقيات 
السطر الثالث نضغط علي الخليه المحتويه علي الشماليات
السطر الرابع نضغط علي الخليه المحتويه علي المنسوب 
ثم نعمل دراج او تعميم لهذه المعادله علي جميع الصفوف المحتويه علي احداثيات مطلوب نقلها
ثم نظلل الخلايا الموجوده في العمود الرابع ونختار نسخ ثم نذهب الي الاوتوكاد في سطر الاوامر ونضع المؤشر بجانب كلمة commnad: ثم نختار لصق وبعدها عمل زووم للكل لرؤية النقاط 

هذا وبالله التوفيق*​


----------



## محمد الدومه (15 أبريل 2011)

ياهندسة عندما ادخل للموقع يقول لي الصفحة محجوبة


----------



## مصطفى كسلا (16 أبريل 2011)

سلام من الله عليكم ورحمة الله .. الرابط لم يفتح معي


----------



## سهيل البابلي (1 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## timo0 (22 نوفمبر 2011)

اريد رسم الاحداثيات من الاوتوكاد الى الاكسيل


----------



## علاء يوسف (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا*​


----------



## أيمن سيد سيد على (26 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## redaali2011 (5 يناير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## كمال المجالي (6 يناير 2012)

مع خالص الشكر لهذا الجهد الطيب. المزيد المزيد من هكذا افكار. شكراً.


----------



## القرصة (6 يناير 2012)

مفيش شئ ظاهر ياجماعة


----------



## بارزان خليل (13 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سولارلونر (13 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وفقك الله


----------



## محمد صبح (22 مايو 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## شيماء صلاح 1 (22 مايو 2012)

الرابط ده مش شغال


----------



## شيماء صلاح 1 (22 مايو 2012)

ولا انا نرجو المساعده في سحب الملفات


----------



## شيماء صلاح 1 (22 مايو 2012)

نريد نقل النقاط من اكسل لاوتوكاد بترقيها او مسماها


----------



## ahmad kh (23 مايو 2012)

جزال الله خيرا


----------

